# Hypomel



## Gecko_guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a hypomelenistic corn snake. If so what does it look like?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is indeed..
this is a hypo motley male


----------



## Gecko_guy (Feb 28, 2007)

mmm, very nice. Which morphs do you need to have to breed them?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, with hypo, basically its a normal corn but with a layer of black taken away.. this is called melanin.. thats why its hypomelanistic, meaning less black..
but, despite effectively being a normal, you can do a lot with them, they are very useful for making new morphs.


----------



## Gecko_guy (Feb 28, 2007)

So it's in between a normal and an amelenistic?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sort of. 

A "Hypomelanistic" corn snake is an actual simple single recessive, so in order to get a real Hypo you need two parents that carry hypo.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Our Hypo het lavender


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> Sort of.
> 
> A "Hypomelanistic" corn snake is an actual simple single recessive, so in order to get a real Hypo you need two parents that carry hypo.


ah i was just trying to go the easy route


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tokay_gecko_guy said:


> mmm, very nice. Which morphs do you need to have to breed them?


You could breed hypos from the following:

Normal het hypo X normal het hypo (about 25% will be hypo)
Hypo X hypo = 100% hypo
Hypo X ghost = 100% hypo het anerythristic
Hypo X phantom = 100% hypo het charcoal
Ghost X phantom = 100% hypo het charcoal and anery
Coral Snow X Hypo = 100% hypo het amel, anery

And so on.

The common thread is that both animals need to carry hypo... and that if you want a visual hypo that isn't visual something else (like a ghost) you can't breed two animals that carry the same not-hypo morph.


----------

